# Slender Man haunted house



## Rasputin

I have this crazy idea of doing a slender man haunt for Halloween, but I have no ideas of what to do except for getting two tall guys to dress up as the slender man. We are doing it outdoors and then building walls up, but we have no clue what to do in regards to the inside.

For those who don't know, here is the creepy pasta page on the Slender man: http://creepypasta.wikia.com/wiki/The_Slender_Man

*UPDATE: We are expanding the theme to Urban legends: lady in the veil, La Llorna, El Silbon etc. If anyone has any more ideas I'd love to hear them!


----------



## trentsketch

I think the easiest way to incorporate Slender Man into a haunt would be to have him as a background character in other parts of the haunt. The whole idea of him randomly appearing in the shadows is what makes him so creepy. So, if you're doing an urban legend theme, throw a couple static Slender Man figures into the background. Make him a bit more prominent as the haunt goes on so people start to notice him. Then, bust out the live actor for the final boo moment.


----------



## Offwhiteknight

It's funny and fascinating how something invented on the Internet only a few short years ago has become so widespread and so accepted.

I'd go, as mentioned above, with the Slenderman being in the background, where he wouldn't be expected. Something along the lines of being off to the side of the house, away from the haunt, where it wouldn't be expected. That sort of thing. That works into the 'mythos' and is likely to generate additional scares and creeps.


----------



## austenandrews

I'm thinking stilt costume with extensions for long arms.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

I had never heard of the slender man until this - creepy! I'm picturing something like the gentlemen from Buffy...


----------



## Rasputin

Thank you everyone for your ideas, Our thoughts our having a graveyard be the locale of the haunt (This being a yard haunt, it will be decently easy to do lol) Our location has a giant tree, so we were going to have him walking behind it, were he is kind of out of sight, and then having a second actor waiting around the corner to get them!

We have everything conceptualized except for a single room, so I think it will turn out very well, More updates soon!


----------



## sportymonkey

I will def. be following this since this is something I would like to do as well. Most people know it from the game and at the very end, as you are trying to leave there are multiple slender men. So incorporating several is fine. Add some 'Notes" on the trees as well. http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ma4yawg8AS1rpk0ueo1_1280.jpg are the notes from the game and are pretty much drawn in black chalk or I guess crayon would work as well ( meant to seem if it were drawn by a child). Another idea is if you don't want to spend alot of time making the multiple SM's do sillouettes. Either using plywood or cardboard draw slendy leaving everything black but the head; add some glow in the dark paint to add to the eeriness. Stake them in dark areas and move to the next. If you're brave ( this gal is scared of heights so you won't catch me up there LOL!) put a slendy on your roof. Someone out there has a tut on a wolfman on his roof. 
I hope that helps some and doesn't sound like a drawn out paragraph of pure mumblings. This will be my first year in doing a haunting. But I'm going to KISS-Keep it simple silly. I'm just opening our garage and creating a flicker box for the hallogen light, pile of thick blood in the center of the floor ( per the game) and adding notes on the trees of cornering streets to lure those pesky teens and brave kiddies our way. I have 10 trees in our yard so there is plenty of nostalgia of the game already handy. I cannot wait !!!


----------



## [email protected]

Up_Up_And_Away said:


> I had never heard of the slender man until this - creepy! I'm picturing something like the gentlemen from Buffy...


Great comparison. Those guys are great. I had never heard of the slender man either, but I'm already a fan.


----------



## Sofaman

*Slenderman is on my to do list!*

I am planning on building a slenderman static prop this year . Should be rather easy. My only concern is his black suit. I plan on him being 8 ft + tall & I guess I will have to get a alteration shop to make me a basic extra-tall suit. I plan on him standing off in the corner of my front yard haunt.


----------



## SMR

A Pepper's Ghost illusion would work wonders for Slenderman. Especially if you have a second actor just behind the group when they try to run away.

Sofaman, how close will people be to the prop? If they're going to see it at a distance, it'd be easy to cut up a regular suit and just sew black fabric between the pieces to get the length you want. A lot of images you only see the cuffs and shirt with tie, the rest of the figure gets swallowed up in darkness. A tailor is going to be pretty pricey and they'd do basically the same thing.


----------



## austenandrews

Now I'm thinking about stashing a Slenderman somewhere on the premises, on account of my son digs him.


----------



## Llasd87

A story could be that when he comes through to the mortal world, other beings follow him, giving you an explanation for the other actors and scares. But if it is indoors, make everything disproportional and odd. Like weirdly shaped hallways that are at weird angles. This always gives a sense of uneasiness, which is perfect for the slenderman theme.


----------

